# Los Angeles Lakers Off-Season Thread



## Basel

Discuss anything and everything about this upcoming off-season. Is everybody available for trade except Kobe? Is Mike Brown one and done? Do we finally address our bench problems? Going to be very interesting to see what happens with this team going forward. I think there will be major changes ahead.


----------



## Luke

Hopefully we add a couple of bench players that don't suck.

I wouldn't be surprised if Mike Brown was gone after the year. If he is I hope we actually get a competent replacement rather than some nobody.

It would not surprise me in the least if Pau was dealt for depth.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Bynum for Howard.

Pau for Deng and Korver.

Trade exception for Paul Millsap.

Amnesty Blake, sign Dragic.


Starting lineup: Dragic, Kobe, Deng, Millsap, Howard.
Bench: Sessions, MWP, Korver, filler.





Note: This assumes other teams are stupid.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think Mike Brown deserves a full season of coaching this squad with a proper training camp. Although I wouldnt mind him adding an offensive coordinator. I thought Messina was supposed to be this euro offensive guru.


----------



## RollWithEm

The major question on Pau: who wants him?

He's not young anymore. He has proven that he cannot be assertive when surrounded by a dominant low post center and a perimeter scorer. He's guaranteed over $38 mil over the next two years, so it probably has to be at least a fringe contender. 

What would the Lakers be looking for in return? General athleticism, an infusion of youth, and ideally some future prospects for life after Kobe. I see a few possible destinations.

Atlanta, Houston, Philadelphia

Here are my proposals.

Philly: Iggy, Thad, and the 15th overall for Pau and MWP's contract

Houston: Kevin Martin and Luis Scola for Pau

Atlanta: Josh, Marvin, 23rd overall for Pau and MWP's contract

I think these deals are in the ballpark for Pau's current value.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Already hearing rumors. Nash, Dwight, etc.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dammit... I just realized that Kobe is playing in the Olympics. No rest. SMH.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

The question is whether Kobe is good enough to be leading us to more championships. I think he needs another star or a crazy good supporting cast. We almost had it in Paul and if it was up to me we would have traded Pau/Bynum for Dwight + filler but we weren't offering that and Dwight wasn't interested.

Pau is probably gone like I've been saying. He makes too much money under the new CBA without the production to back it up.

Artest or Blake will probably be amnestied. Our bench is terrible so I'm not going to be upset if most of them leave.

Sessions turned out to be a disappointment as he had problems fitting with Kobe, though the coaching staff telling him to slow down didn't help. Either way he is a fringe starter and not worth a huge contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

There in lies the rub. We're probably going to be coming into next season with a completely different looking roster with the exception of a few pieces. Which means all the progress Mike Brown made this year will have to start again with a mix of new players.


----------



## Mohamed17

They better not touch Bynum. 

Get rid of Brown, that's my first wish. Then try to get whatever we can for Gasol.


----------



## Basel

*Metta World Peace Exit Interview*



> - On still believing the Lakers should be playing: “Definitely underachieved. We’re the best team in the NBA, lost in five, we should be up 3-2 playing tomorrow. But the better team (OKC) that took advantage of the moment, of their time, seized it and they grabbed it and held onto it. We gotta find a way to hold onto our moments.”
> 
> - On next season, while describing his slow start: “I gotta come back just how I left off. I was playing at a high level and need to be able to stay there. The lockout hurt me a lot, because last season going into the playoffs I had a nerve issue in my back … once the lockout happened I wasn’t able to address it so all I could do was rest. It took me 2-3 months to get in shape. I was hitting the front of the rim a lot at the beginning of the season, but as I got in shape, shots started to go right. I started to get a lot of dunks … that was only because I was in shape.”
> 
> - Metta says that several of the Lakers need to trust themselves more and not depend on Kobe so much. “Mitch brought you here for a reason,” as he put it. He said it can be difficult to play with Kobe while thinking about his greatness and legacy, that teammates – not himself – had a problem being assertive knowing that Kobe was there. He has a good point, but it can be a chicken and egg argument. Is that lack of aggression at times because Kobe is extra aggressive? For World Peace, at least, that stopped being an issue; he didn’t just stand and watch Kobe try to win games like he may have in his first season. Think Game 7 of the Finals vs. Boston for a good example. He was never afraid to shoot or create a play, make or miss.
> 
> - World Peace on Mike Brown: “It was a new regime … a drastic change. It took a bit getting used to.” But World Peace said it wasn’t the coaching staff’s fault that guys missed shots, turned the ball over and the like in – for example – Game 2 and Game 4, when they led big late. “Mike didn’t come in out of shape” … then he reconsidered, and said, laughingly, “wait he did come in out of shape … he’s a fat#&@.”
> 
> - Metta kept returning to the theme that the Lakers had plenty of talent, but couldn’t find a way to channel it properly when it counted. He likes to discuss the inside dominance that Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum possess, discussing – for example – how they controlled the tempo of Game 2 against the Thunder by playing at that pace, but lamented that they couldn’t do it more consistently. Throughout the season, MWP would often say the Lakers couldn’t be beaten if they played at the pace of Bynum and Gasol, but that became easier said than done against teams like Denver and Oklahoma City.
> 
> - On his loyalty to the Lakers: “The Lakers did a lot for me. I like it here. The Lakers did nothing but great things for me; I got a championship here, something I always wanted. I don’t really talk about myself, just what can make the team better, whatever is in the best interest of the Lakers.”
> 
> - World Peace wasn’t sure if he’d be able to find his dominance again, but credited Dr. Judy Seto, the team’s physical therapist, for figuring out what was wrong with him and getting him back to what he was physically. That excited him greatly, and has him eager for next season. He also cited the work of the team’s strength coach, Tim DiFrancesco.


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/05/22/metta-world-peace-2012-exit-interview/


----------



## Basel

*Ramon Sessions Exit Interview*



> - Sessions described how it was a dream come true for him to be put in this situation, that he learned a lot from his first playoff experience and first time on a team with a winning record, which he called a “dream come true.” Of course, he was disappointed that it ended when it did, calling it “too soon.” There’s an unfulfilled feeling there, but Sessions was generally thrilled to have the chance to be a Laker.
> 
> - Next season? Sessions has a player option for next season that he’ll need to decide whether to pick up by June 20: “Definitely hope to be here. Hopefully everything works out … we’ll just see what happens. I haven’t thought about it yet, the season just got over. I’ll take some time to reflect.” Sessions denied reports about him either picking up or waiving his player option year, and said he simply had yet to make a decision.
> 
> - On what will go into his decision: “Tomorrow is not promised. It’s not something I’m weighing everything on, because I was fortunate to get one deal, and financially is not an issue, so I’m definitely going to look at how can I become a complete player, one of the top guards in the league, the best situation, the best winning experience. I just want to win, there’s no secret about it.”
> 
> - On if the Lakers is the right fit for him: “I think so. With my game maturing more, with me being able to knock down that (jump) shot. I know I can make it work … in my career I always played with the ball in my hand, but this summer I’ll work at playing off the ball more and making that better.”
> 
> - He plans on working on every aspect of his game in the offseason, including spot-up shooting, ball-handling and the like, but more specifically on the types of shots he knows he’d get playing with the Lakers. Sessions thinks that he can fit in with L.A. however they’re playing, whether slowing it down or speeding it up. He’d really be helped by a training camp and practices to determine what to do, where to do it and when to do so. He’d like to become better at knowing the personnel and how to run the team, which was more difficult due to such a lack of time he had in the purple and gold.
> 
> - On if his shooting struggles in the playoffs had to do with trying to get the ball to the bigs or Kobe more and not being in a rhythm: “It’s tough to figure out, because the offense changes a little more than in the regular season, but there were still shots that I was getting that I’d knock down if I got them tomorrow,” he said. “Sometimes they just don’t go in, that’s how basketball goes sometimes.”
> 
> - Sessions felt like the Lakers simply needed to be consistent for 48 minutes, which was a problem all season and in the playoffs, and lamented letting “some slip away” against Oklahoma City. “We played a great 46 minutes of basketball” in Game 2, he said, and 42 minutes in Game 4. That’ll hurt in the offseason.
> 
> - On what needs to improve defensively: “Just sticking my nose in there a little more on the weak side. A lot of little things. When you’re on teams that are rebuilding, defense is not the most important thing, so you don’t really see the little things. But when you’re playing with a championship team like the Lakers, those little things – like a box out or chasing the guard all the way through, things you can get away with on a rebuilding team – are big when you’re trying to win a championship.
> 
> - Sessions and his dog Sesh will return to Atlanta for the offseason as he makes his decision and works on his game.


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/05/22/2012-exit-interview-ramon-sessions/


----------



## Basel

*Jordan Hill Exit Interview*



> On what Mitch Kupchak and Mike Brown had to say about the free-agent-to-be big man: “My productivity and how I changed the game when I’m in the game. Good things. They just want me to continue to do what I’m doing … obviously I’m a free agent right now, and I don’t know what’s going to happen, but I just have to keep working.”
> 
> On if he’d like to come back? “Yeah, I mean it’s one of if not the best organizations in the league and I had a great time in the short time I was here. The staff, the players, everybody … I enjoyed it.” Hill said the Lakers were definitely a good fit for him, but implied that what he’s especially good at – like rebounding – can be used on any team.
> 
> - When asked about Mike Brown, Hill said it was clear that the coach “Just wanted to win.” He also recalled the time that Brown called him at 2 a.m. after the team was blown out in San Antonio on April 20: “I was definitely surprised. We talked a little bit, and he said we need more rebounding and energy, and I just stayed ready. The next game against Oklahoma City I just did what I had to do, and kept going with it.” Hill grabbed 15 rebounds with his 14 points in that double OT Lakers victory, delivering what Brown asked for and more.
> 
> - On playing with Bynum and Gasol: “They’re definitely hard workers, man. Like me they want to win and get better. Definitely two great All-Stars, it was a blast playing along with them. That’s why I definitely didn’t try to concentrate on scoring, because that’s what they do, so I tried to get an offensive rebound and pass out so they’d get a chance to score. I love offensive rebounding, that’s one way to get my points. But I just want to do things to help my team win, work hard on the floor and hopefully get a championship one day.”
> 
> On playing with Kobe: “I never thought that would happen to me, playing alongside one of the greatest. People would think he’d be a different guy because of who he is, but Kobe’s just like one of us. Have fun, smile, laugh, jokes – it was crazy seeing all that. But when it’s time for the game, that’s what he’s about.”
> 
> - Hill let out a deep sigh when thinking about all the struggles he’s been through in his life, overcoming the odds by making NBA roster. “I just have to keep my head up high.” Hill’s done a lot of moving, has had to learn a lot of systems, but he understand that things happen in the business. He wants to “find a home.”


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/05/22/jordan-hill-2012-exit-interview/


----------



## Basel

*Troy Murphy Exit Interview*



> On his season as a whole: “I enjoyed playing here. Unfortunately it ended sooner than we’d expected. I’m going to take some time off and collect my thoughts and see what the future has in store … It was an honor to play here. So much history, great fans, great players and every year you know you’re going to be playing for a championship. It’s a real honor.”
> 
> On having to stay ready. “It was tough being in and out of the rotation, but when my number was called, I tried to go out there and do what the coaches asked of me, and stay ready for when they called.”
> 
> On staying healthy: “It was huge for me to be able to be healthy the entire time after (being hurt last season) was tough, so I feel good about that.”
> 
> - Murphy explained that the offense was designed to utilized the size advantage the Lakers had, and that no team in the league had better bigs. His role was basically to space the floor for either Bynum or Gasol, and rebound the ball on the other end. But more specifically, Murphy got into how the league is in terms of “stretch 4′s” like himself, and how Gasol essentially had to play out of position and sacrifice much of his game: “The way our I think it’s based on the personnel. You look at a team like San Antonio that was a low post dominating team for many years, and as Tim Duncan has gotten older they’re relying more on the 3-point shot, so they have a guy like Matt Bonner space the floor for them.”
> 
> And that, said Murphy, is why not having camp or much time to practice was difficult for the Lakers: “I think that’s where the abbreviated season was a detriment to us, trying to figure out with those three guys that can each post up and command a double team where to put those guys. That’s a hard thing. Other teams have been together know where guys are going to go and how to play off each other.”
> 
> - More specifically on Gasol: “I think Pau is a different kind of animal because most guys that are stretch fours are as good as Pau is in the post. You might think Pau is better in the post than he is as a stretch four. He can command a double team and is effective in both areas, so you don’t really want to take that away from him as much. It’s a tough thing for him to try and balance out when to play inside and when to be that stretch guy because he has the ability to do both.”
> 
> And finally, what stood about about playing with Kobe: He makes some impossibly difficult shots every game. His basketball IQ is by far greater than anybody I’ve ever played with. He understands where the defense is coming from, where he’s going to be open, and that was very impressive just observing that situation. He makes it easier for guys because he gets double-teamed … he’s just a great player.


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/05/22/troy-murphy-2012-exit-interview/


----------



## Basel

*Devin Ebanks Exit Interview*



> On his meeting with Mitch Kupchak and Mike Brown: “They had a lot of good things to say. They liked the way I played to start the season, and when I was thrown back out there. I got a lot of encouraging things (said) up there and it’s going to motivate me to work harder and come back ready for next season.”
> 
> On if he thinks he’ll be a Laker next season: “That’s something we still have to work out, me and my agent have to speak about it with Mitch, but I’d definitely love to stay here in L.A. and continue my career here.” Ebanks said it’ll be a process for each side to figure it all out, as he’ll both listen to the Lakers and also see if other teams are interested. Ebanks said he felt that the Lakers were “pretty interested” in him.
> 
> On getting some more opportunity this season: “This was my first year getting time on the court, so there were a lot of things I learned out there and a lot of things I improved upon. If you stay ready, you don’t have to get ready, and if my number is called, (I was) ready to perform.”
> 
> - Ebanks saw time at both the 2 and the 3 this season filling in for injured/suspended Kobe Bryant and Metta World Peace, but he could also play some stretch 4 in the future depending on how his game develops. If he develops some additional strength, he does have the length to have success at that position. “I believe so … that’s going to come with me working on my body and being able to bang and stretch out as well, it’s just one of the facets of my game I need to work on this summer.”
> 
> - Ebanks will spend most of his offseason working out at the team’s facility, he said, though that might depend on what happens in his conversations with Kupchak.


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/05/22/devin-ebanks-2012-exit-interview/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-deron-williams-interested-in-joining-los-angeles/2012/05/23/



> After missing out on Chris Paul last off-season, they settled for Ramon Sessions on the trade deadline last March. Sessions, who is expected to opt out of his current contract, has expressed interest in returning to the Lakers next season, and the interest is reportedly mutual.
> 
> However, the Lakers might have an even more intriguing point guard opportunity, writes Sam Amick of Sports Illustrated. According to Amick, the Lakers might have a shot at New Jersey Nets point guard Deron Williams.
> 
> A source close to the three-time All-Star said he would be interested in joining the Lakers, though it would have to be via a sign-and-trade deal. (Lakers point guard Ramon Sessions, who was acquired from Cleveland at the trade deadline, has a $4.5 million player option for next season.)
> 
> Amick went on to say that Williams’ preference would be to remain with the Nets, who will be moving to Brooklyn next season.
> 
> Still, if Los Angeles is able to put together a sign-and-trade situation that would net them Williams, it could greatly improve the team’s chances of competing with teams like Oklahoma City and San Antonio over the course of the next few seasons.


----------



## RollWithEm

What's the package, though? Outside of Bynum, what would the Nets possibly want in return?


----------



## M.V.W.

RollWithEm said:


> What's the package, though? Outside of Bynum, what would the Nets possibly want in return?


Ebanks, McRoberts, Morris


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

RollWithEm said:


> What's the package, though? Outside of Bynum, what would the Nets possibly want in return?


3 way trade involving Pau going to a third team like the CP3 deal. Throw in Sessions if he opts into his final year of the contract.


----------



## RollWithEm

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> 3 way trade involving Pau going to a third team like the CP3 deal. Throw in Sessions if he opts into his final year of the contract.


Good luck making something like that happen again.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

RollWithEm said:


> Atlanta: Josh, Marvin, 23rd overall for Pau and MWP's contract


I like how you refer to us trading Metta's contract instead of the player. This is the sort of deal I could support if we can't get a star. Getting younger and more athletic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Re-sign Sessions and Hill, use the TPE on Ariza, sign Odom to the mini MLE and sign DeShawn Stevenson to the minimum. Place Ariza in the starting lineup so that Sessions has someone to run with, and MWP and Odom run the second unit with Blake.

Sessions / Blake / Morris
Kobe / Stevenson / Goudelock
Ariza / Artest
Pau / Odom / McRoberts
Bynum / Hill

Seriously - that's a strong bench that can score a bit and play some defense. Odom and Ariza would also make this team exponentially more athletic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I like how you refer to us trading Metta's contract instead of the player. This is the sort of deal I could support if we can't get a star. Getting younger and more athletic.


That trade doesn't make us better next season at all. I'd be for trading Pau for Josh Smith but swapping Metta for Williams is just not a good basketball move. Funnily enough, if we dealt our TPE for Marvin then he would instantly be the best player on our bench.

As for Deron Williams, we'll definitely go after him in a three-way sign-and-trade. I could see Atlanta (Josh Smith), Sacramento (Tyreke Evans) or Minnesota (Derrick Williams) getting involved in that and sending assets to NJ. Going into next year with Deron, Kobe and Bynum would be awesome.


----------



## onelakerfan

feels like yesterday that we had this thread going for 2012 season. man this was a short season


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Apparently Kyle Lowry said that if they bring back McHale as coach then he wants out of Houston. With the emergence of Dragic he does become somewhat expendable. Thoughts? If we acquire Lowry, Scola and Martin our bench would instantly be legit. Move Sessions to backup, throw Martin as our backup to Kobe. Amnesty Blake.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Where Do The Lakers Go From Here?
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers face many of the same questions they dealt with last offseason after getting dropped in the second round by the Dallas Mavericks.* The Lakers are a high-budget, aging team trying to find a way to get another championship in the Kobe Bryant-era while simultaneously getting younger and avoiding significant taxation under the new Collective Bargaining Agreement (CBA).
> 
> At least this offseason, the team has a head coach in place and no lockout complicating matters.
> 
> As detailed recently (NBA PM: Lakers Facing Real Tax Issues), the Lakers have significant financial concerns ahead.* Next season isn’t the true worry.* It’s the following year (2013/14) when the graduated tax could easily jump to the $130-$145 million range.
> 
> If LA doesn’t make a significant cutback by 2014/15, the repeater tax could push payroll up to $150-$170 million.
> 
> Add in $50 million as part of the league’s new revenue sharing and the future of the Lakers involves some sort of salary reduction.* It’s inevitable.
> 
> The team has a new television deal with Time Warner Cable that is expected to yield $150-200 million per season but it’s still not enough to offset tax penalties and revenue sharing under the new CBA.
> 
> Management and Coaching
> 
> Quick Note:* Look for Coach Mike Brown to be back.* There have been hints that General Manager Mitch Kupchak may be eying an exit but he is expected to stay on staff.
> 
> Roster
> 
> At some point the Lakers are going to say they can’t pay nearly $20 million for Pau Gasol to be a third option.* That day probably comes this offseason.
> 
> Without making subtractions via trade or amnesty, the Lakers have about $78.5 million locked in under contract for the coming season.
> 
> Bryant is set to earn almost half of the $58 million salary cap at $27.8 million.* Gasol is at $19 million.* The Lakers have every intention on picking up the $16.1 million option on Andrew Bynum.* Additionally, Metta World Peace, Steve Blake, Josh McRoberts and Christian Eyenga combine to make $24.4 million.
> 
> That’s seven players.* Andrew Goudelock makes eight, although his $762k isn’t guaranteed.
> 
> Point guard Ramon Sessions hasn’t decided yet on his $4.6 million player option.* If he does become a free agent, the team has Ramon’s Bird Rights and thus the means to sign him to a large contract.
> 
> Matt Barnes and Troy Murphy will be unrestricted free agents.* LA has Early Bird Rights on Barnes but given his disappearance the last two postseasons (even if both were injury related), the Lakers may move on.
> 
> Los Angeles is likely to make both Devin Ebanks and Darius Morris restricted free agents with qualifying offers.
> 
> Finally Jordan Hill’s rookie contract option was declined by the Houston Rockets before the Lakers acquired him.* As such, the most LA can pay Hill as an unrestricted free agent is a contract starting at $3.6 million.
> 
> An argument can be made that the Lakers should make minor tweaks and hope a full season with training camp and normal in-season practices leads to an improvement over the past two years.
> 
> Or not . . .
> 
> Mini-MLE/Trade Exception
> 
> As a tax team, LA has up to $3.1 million to spend using their Mini-MLE (which maxes out to $9.7 million over three years).
> 
> The odds of a Steve Nash, Gerald Wallace, Kevin Garnett, O.J. Mayo, Courtney Lee, Ersan Ilyasova, Ryan Anderson, Lou Williams, Andre Miller, Goran Dragic or any similar player joining the Lakers for that kind of money are slim to none.
> 
> Some players who might fit for the minimum up to the Mini-MLE, depending on market, include Jerryd Bayless, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Delonte West, John Lucas, C.J. Miles, Marco Belinelli, Gerald Green, Jodie Meeks, Sam Young and/or Steve Novak.
> 
> Brandon Rush would be a great fit but he’s a restricted free agent with the Golden State Warriors.* The Lakers expressed interest in Michael Beasley at the trade deadline.
> 
> A dark horse to consider might be Brandon Roy, should he come out of retirement and prove healthy.
> 
> The Lakers can also bring in up to $9 million in salary via the Lamar Odom trade exception (which expires on December 11th).* That exception also can be used in sign and trade.
> 
> For example, Beasley can technically be acquired from the Minnesota Timberwolves in exchange for draft considerations via sign and trade (after June 30th).* Of course the Wolves and Beasley would both have to agree to it.
> 
> Players of interest under contract who fit within the Lakers trade exception might include:* Paul Millsap, Mo Williams, Anderson Varejao, Daniel Gibson, Corey Brewer, Al Harrington, Dorell Wright, Kyler Lowry, Caron Butler,*Anthony Morrow, Trevor Ariza, among many others.* Some and/or most aren’t exactly available.
> 
> If the Washington Wizards waive Rashard Lewis (to save about $10 million), he might be an interesting acquisition for LA on the cheap.
> 
> Lamar Odom may become available as well although LA can’t re-sign him until December 11th, but then why?* The team is looking to get younger, more athletic and Odom, despite a couple of high-quality years, was never a pure shooter.
> 
> The tricky part for the Lakers is adding salary over multiple years when really they need to find a way to reduce.
> 
> Amnesty
> 
> The Lakers are not expected to use their Amnesty Clause on Bryant or Gasol, which leaves only two candidates under the rules: Metta World Peace and Steve Blake.
> 
> After a slow start, Metta was a contributor this past year.* Of course his ill-advised elbow to James Harden cost him seven games (six postseason) put the Lakers in a dangerous position.
> 
> Peace has explored retirement as an option should the Lakers waive him this summer, as a means to prevent other teams from making a claim.
> 
> Barring an influx of talent at the three, Peace will probably get another go with the Lakers.
> 
> Blake was arguably the team’s second-best perimeter player through the postseason.* Steve was a somewhat reliable outside option against the Nuggets but he missed a crucial three against the Oklahoma City Thunder that would have changed the series.
> 
> Defensively he was better than Sessions but that probably points more to the overall deficiencies the Lakers have at the position.
> 
> The smart money says the LA holds off another year on amnesty since the graduated tax doesn’t kick in until 2013/14.
> 
> NBA Draft
> 
> The odds of the 60th pick in the draft making the team are slim.* The Lakers will take the best player left on the board and really there’s no point in even guessing who that might be.
> 
> Some of the names linked to the Lakers via workout include:* Jet Chang, Marcus Denmon, Charlie Westbrook, Tu Holloway, Ashton Gibbs, Mike Scott and Eric Griffin
> 
> LA may look to trade into the first or for a higher second-round pick but there’s no suggestion as of yet that they will.
> 
> Trades
> 
> The Lakers almost dealt Gasol last offseason (Chris Paul) and while they explored other options through the deadline, they didn’t find a trade.
> 
> Other than amnesty, most of the options listed above add salary.
> 
> The reality is that LA needs to break Gasol’s salary into smaller parts.* The team is invested in Bynum (flaws and all).
> 
> The Lakers need to get more athletic, quicker and they need to spread the floor with shooters.* The difficult part is finding a team willing to take on the $38.3 million remaining on Gasol’s deal.
> 
> The Houston Rockets and Minnesota Timberwolves still have interest.
> 
> Houston has a long list of assets including Kyle Lowry, Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, Courtney Lee (restricted), Marcus Morris, Chase Budinger, Chandler Parsons, etc.
> 
> The Wolves have Derrick Williams, J.J. Barea, Wesley Johnson, Luke Ridnour and Michael Beasley (restricted).* They also have Brad Miller and Martell Webster with tiny guarantees on their remaining contracts.
> 
> The Brooklyn Nets didn’t get a top three pick and with it may have lost their most attractive piece in the Dwight Howard chase.* If Deron Williams decides to leave, the Nets are not interested in a Gasol package.
> 
> Now if Deron wanted to try and force his way to the Lakers, it’d be interesting to see if the Rockets or Wolves have assets of interest to the Nets.
> 
> Would the Lakers trade Bynum for Howard?* That’s tough to get a straight answer on but certainly not if Dwight won’t commit to staying in LA for a long time.
> 
> If the Lakers had to pay a mountain of tax in 2013/14, to set themselves up for the post-Kobe era, they’d take that step (for Williams, be it with Bynum or Howard).
> 
> It would take a lot from Deron, Brooklyn and a third team to make that happen and that’s probably too much to expect.
> 
> Josh Smith of the Hawks wants out but Atlanta isn’t likely to take on Gasol’s contract given the tax consequences with Joe Johnson and Al Horford highly paid.
> 
> It’d be a surprise if the Boston Celtics look to trade Rajon Rondo this offseason after his impressive postseason.
> 
> The Chicago Bulls have some interest in Gasol but that too would probably need a third team to gain any traction.
> 
> The Lakers should put in calls to any number of teams including the Milwaukee Bucks, Washington Wizards, Phoenix Suns, Philadelphia 76ers, Portland Trail Blazers, Sacramento Kings, Toronto Raptors, etc. to gauge interest.* McRoberts, Blake and others may be available as throw-ins on LA’s side depending on the return.
> 
> What the Lakers can get for Gasol, that’s really the crux of the offseason. The rest follows – how much to pay Sessions if he opts out?* Where should they spend their Mini-MLE?* How does the Odom trade exception fit in the picture?
> 
> The Lakers have to find their way to financial responsibility.* More importantly they need to get younger, cheaper and hungrier players to gain another chance at a title run.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/where-do-the-lakers-go-from-here

Great summary of our options this offseason.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Damian Necronamous said:


> That trade doesn't make us better next season at all. I'd be for trading Pau for Josh Smith but swapping Metta for Williams is just not a good basketball move. Funnily enough, if we dealt our TPE for Marvin then he would instantly be the best player on our bench.


Yeah I don't think Atlanta would want Metta. I was thinking of adding Blake instead. But just the idea of getting some athleticism and outside shooting from players without horrendous contracts is appealing.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

nvm


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

What do people think about Millsap and Harris for Pau?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: The Lakers have officially picked up Andrew Bynum's $16.1-million option, The Times has learned.


...


----------



## Basel

Yeah, nothing surprising there. Here's to hoping he's more focused next season as he himself admitted that he wasn't always 100% focused all the time.


----------



## Cris

Shocking


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Lakers Rumors: T-Wolves Interested in Beasley Sign-and-Trade?
> 
> With the Los Angeles Lakers reportedly interested in making some moves during the off-season, there have been many names thrown around as people are trying to determine who they may or may not be interested.
> 
> One name that surfaced near the trade deadline last season was Minnesota Timberwolves forward Michael Beasley, who the Lakers were reportedly close to acquiring. Now, more reports have come out that the team is once again interested in the former number two overall pick. And, it also seems that the feels are mutual.
> 
> According to sources close to the Timberwolves organization, Minnesota General Manager David Kahn told team owner Glen Taylor that the team was interested in pursuing a sign-and-trade with the Lakers in July.
> 
> One name that the team is reportedly interested in is Jordan Hill – the backup big man who played well for the Lakers in limited minutes since being acquired from the Houston Rockets in March.
> 
> Beasley could help the Lakers’ small forward position, where they had some issues last season. With Matt Barnes not expected to return and an uncertain future facing Metta World Peace, expect the Lakers to consider this option if Kahn and Minnesota indeed come calling.


Sign and trade Beasley for Jordan Hill?

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-t-wolves-interested-in-beasley-sign-and-trade/2012/06/06/


----------



## Basel

If that's true, get that shit done.


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> What do people think about Millsap and Harris for Pau?


Why would Utah want to do that?


As far as the Beasley rumors, I imagine it would have to be done in two separate deals, with the TPE being used to absorb Beasley and Hill then being sent to Minny, otherwise you're getting into including second and possibly third players in the deal that the other team doesn't want to deal with.


----------



## Floods

Anyone catch First Take today? Stephen A Smith suggested the Heat call up the Lakers and offer Wade/Bosh for Kobe/Gasol

Just curious how you guys would feel about that.


----------



## Cris

Why would Miami do that?


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> Anyone catch First Take today? Stephen A Smith suggested the Heat call up the Lakers and offer Wade/Bosh for Kobe/Gasol
> 
> Just curious how you guys would feel about that.


No thanks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Deron Williams says he's keeping free agency options open - latimes.com
> 
> Deron Williams entered the L.A. Convention Center on Wednesday appearing eager to perform a basketball video game demo.
> 
> The Lakers would be equally eager to see Williams across the street next season, walking to Staples Center and performing in a Lakers uniform. And with a little less than a month before he becomes an unrestricted free agent, the New Jersey Nets point guard told The Times he hasn't "closed any windows" on where he'd play for in the 2011-12 season.
> 
> As far as the Lakers are concerned, Williams appeared well aware that the Lakers' payroll is limited.
> 
> "I know they don't have any money to just go out and sign me," Williams said. "It'll have to be some kind of deal."
> 
> Williams spoke Wednesday at the E3 Expo, where he was promoting the video game "NBA Baller Beats," which features him on the cover and will be released in September. Who knows if Williams' interaction with people* at E3, many presumably who root for the Lakers, would play a part in any courtship. But the Lakers could use any help they can get.
> 
> Even though the Lakers bolstered their backcourt by acquiring Ramon Sessions before the March 15 deadline, he averaged only 6.8 points on 35.3% shooting in the team's Western Conference semifinals loss to Oklahoma City. The Times' Mike Bresnahan reported Sessions is expected to opt out of his $4.55-million player option in hopes of getting a long-term contract. Meanwhile, Williams' skill set vastly exceeds Sessions. Williams' 21 points per game ranked third among the NBA's guards and his 8.8 assists per game ranked sixth among guards.
> 
> "I used to hate them. They pushed us out of the playoffs three years in a row," Williams said of the Lakers, referring to when they beat Williams'* Utah Jazz each postseason from 2008 through 2010. "We'll see."
> 
> The Lakers have already committed $78.4 million to only seven players next season.* It appears likely they will shop forward Pau Gasol, whom they owe $38.3 million over the next two years -- a contract that appears extra-hefty considering his reduced role and 12.5-point in the 2012 playoffs. But numerous reports have indicated a Gasol-for-Williams swap would be unrealistic.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Lakers also officially exercised a $16.1-million option on center Andrew Bynum, though it remains unclear if they would trade him or soon sign him to a long-term deal. And don't even think about what the Lakers would do with Kobe Bryant. He's not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks cleared cap space this past season, presumably to give themselves a better chance to secure Williams or even Dwight Howard. But the Lakers don't have such a luxury.* They still have the $8.9-million trade exception stemming from the Lamar Odom trade. They also can sign a player at the mini mid-level exception, worth around $3 million. Would Williams be open to joining any team via sign-and-trade?
> 
> "I don't know," Williams said with a smile.
> 
> Even if he didn't tip his hand on future options, Williams clearly outlined what variables he'll weigh next month. He sounded impatient that his seven-year career has amounted to one Western Conference Finals appearance (2007), three shorter playoff runs and three seasons in which his team didn't make the playoffs. Williams was traded to the New Jersey Nets in the middle of the 2010-11 season after spending his first 5 1/2 seasons with the Jazz.
> 
> "I want to go to a place where I feel like they will have a chance to build and build fast," Williams said.* "I'm not really in the mood for being part of a rebuilding process. I'm getting older. I'm about to be 28. I want to win. I want to win now. Also, I want to live in a place where I want to live and my kids will enjoy living. That's pretty much it."
> 
> The Nets finished 22-44 this season. They traded a first-round pick for forward Gerald Wallace. They missed out on winning the NBA draft lottery. Yet Williams gave the organization a vote of confidence.*
> 
> "The move to Brooklyn is definitely going to be huge. That's first and foremost. I'm very confident in management there. I like Coach Avery Johnson and I like playing for him. Like I said, the move to Brooklyn could be huge. It'll be a fun thing to be a part of."
> 
> Yahoo! Sports Adrian Wojnarowski recently quoted a league source who reported that Williams' willingness to stay with New Jersey hinged on whether the Nets secured Orlando center Dwight Howard, a revelation Williams immediately shot down via Twitter. He did the same thing on Wednesday.
> 
> "I didn't say that. It's not how I feel. I don't think I'm going to base my decision, my family's decision on somebody else coming to a team or not. I have to make a decision that's best for me and my family. That's what I'm going to do."
> 
> What that decision would be, Williams says he doesn't know yet. The only thing he knew Wednesday was that he was simply in Los Angeles to promote a video game. Laker fans can only hope his next appearance in L.A. involves him holding up a purple and gold uniform.


Interesting stuff out of Deron Williams. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-la-deron-williams-says-hes-keeping-free-agency-options-open-20120606,0,5543667.story?track=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=53297


----------



## LA68

The deal is in Philly. They like that Pau can sit in the post and move the ball to all those athletic guards and forwards. They could try to sign and trade Hawes and send him with Iggy. Maybe toss someone in to even up the deal. 

Kobe and Iggy are tight so that's no problem. Amnesty WWIII, re sign Sessions, Hill,Ebanks. See who else we can get cheap to fill up the bench.

Not a great deal but, They are hemmed in by the tax.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> NBA Rumors: Mavericks Exploring Loophole to Trade Lamar Odom Back to Lakers
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks are extremely unhappy with their investment in Lamar Odom, but there is a chance they might not take a complete loss on the deal.
> 
> According to David Lord and Mike Fisher of DallasBasketball.com, a high-ranking team insider found that the team is looking into a revision in the maligned forward’s contract that would move the buyout deadline (worth $2.4 million) from June 29 to an undisclosed date in July. Odom would have to consent to this change in order for it to happen.
> 
> This is extremely important, because a league rule dictates that a player cannot be traded back to the same team that he was originally dealt from during the same season. The 2011-12 season ends on June 30, one day after the Mavs—as of right now—would have to either buy out Odom’s contract or pay him the full $8.2 million for the upcoming year.
> 
> If the two parties agree to the revision, the Mavericks would be free to trade Odom back to the Los Angeles Lakers, who are desperate to fix their roster this summer and would likely welcome the former Sixth Man of the Year back with open arms.
> 
> Should the Lakers Take Lamar Odom Back?
> 
> This trade, which may require a third party to match salary, would be mutually beneficial for all parties.
> 
> Odom clearly did not pan out with the Mavs, and they ended up deactivating him before the regular season even ended. The man was playing so poor that owner Mark Cuban called it “addition by subtraction.” The Lakers—who are over the cap—would like to bring a key bench player back into the fold, and doing so via trade means they could save their mid-level exception for another free agent.
> 
> Odom also makes out great, pulling in his full salary for the season rather than a quarter of it or so after a buyout.
> 
> It’ll be interesting to see if Los Angeles is willing to absorb their former star’s contract, or if they feel that he is washed up as well. They also have the potential option of waiting until December—when Odom is eligible to re-sign with the Lakers—to pick him up at a discount.*
> 
> One thing is certain, however: Dallas will definitely trade Odom for pennies on the dollar just to avoid paying him another cent.*


http://m.bleacherreport.com/articles/1213907-nba-rumors-mavericks-exploring-loophole-to-trade-lamar-odom-back-to-lakers


----------



## Cris

> Sources say Brandon Roy wants to play for the Lakers and the team is interested in signing him. FYI: He was in LA last week.
> https://twitter.com/TLN24/status/211997319938318336





> The Lakers are also expected to pursue Ray Allen in the Summer. Ray will undergo surgery to repair a bone spur in his ankle.
> https://twitter.com/TLN24/status/211998082064326656


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Man...if Roy can regain even 75% of what he was he would be a great addition.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If Roy gets like 9 of those German knee treatments this summer then maybe I'd think about signing him...maybe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

TMac might also be a cheap option.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Bobcats and the Hornets ate both shopping their first rounders. 2nd and 10th respectively. Do we get in on it??


----------



## e-monk

with what?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pau? :ehhh:


----------



## MojoPin

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> TMac might also be a cheap option.


I heard Iverson, Marbury, and Steve Francis are also looking for work.


----------



## MojoPin

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The Bobcats and the Hornets ate both shopping their first rounders. 2nd and 10th respectively. Do we get in on it??


Nah. Who is the consensus #2? MKG? I'd pass on that. Marvin Williams 2.0.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

MojoPin said:


> Nah. Who is the consensus #2? MKG? I'd pass on that. Marvin Williams 2.0.


I would thing Thomas Robinson and or Drummond go before MKG. Robinson and Bynum would be a nasty front court for years to come.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I would take Robinson 2nd overall.


----------



## MojoPin

I don't know what CHA would accept. Based on his record, it doesn't seem like MJ would be willing to pay for Pau.


----------



## RollWithEm

MojoPin said:


> it doesn't seem like MJ would be willing to pay for Pau.


Nor should he. It's not like his team is ready to win now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm thinking if Charlotte were to be involved, we'd have to get a third team.


----------



## e-monk

I just dont see the bobcats taking on 20m a year for one guy


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we could get the 3rd pick and Vesely or Seraphin for Pau...would you do it?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we could get the 3rd pick and Vesely or Seraphin for Pau...would you do it?


You would have to consider it. Don't see why the Wizards would do it unless it was a 3 team deal. We could always sign a guy like Jamison to be a stopgap at the 4 spot.

What do people think if Pau for Beasley, Williams and the #18?


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> What do people think if Pau for Beasley, Williams and the #18?


I think Minnesota's interest in Pau is going to be pretty reduced after Nikola Pekovic established himself as a decent starting center in the second half of the year. If Minnestoa's going to cash in all their trade chips on one deal, it's going to be for an all-star swingman.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Bogg said:


> I think Minnesota's interest in Pau is going to be pretty reduced after Nikola Pekovic established himself as a decent starting center in the second half of the year. If Minnestoa's going to cash in all their trade chips on one deal, it's going to be for an all-star swingman.


He was playing well before the deadline and they were still interested. That aside they still have plenty to trade with after doing a deal with the Lakers. Webster, Miller and Darko all have deals that are non-guaranteed.

And there are still some who think that getting Gasol would go a long way towards making Rubio comfortable and happy in Minnesota.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we could get the 3rd pick and Vesely or Seraphin for Pau...would you do it?


I'd do it. Pick up Odom to start at the 4 or play Hill. If Robinson falls to 3rd pick him and you'll have our front court of the future with Bynum, Robinson and Vesely. Or if Robinson is off the board, draft MKG or Barnes and play the 6'11 Vesely at the 4.


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He was playing well before the deadline and they were still interested. That aside they still have plenty to trade with after doing a deal with the Lakers. Webster, Miller and Darko all have deals that are non-guaranteed.
> 
> And there are still some who think that getting Gasol would go a long way towards making Rubio comfortable and happy in Minnesota.


I just don't see it, Pekvoic is their third best player, is five years younger than Pau, and makes a quarter of what Gasol does. Combined with the fact that they have some of the worst swingmen in the league, the Wolves could make themselves much better by going after perimeter players and leaving their frontcourt intact. I'm sure Rubio really likes Pau as a person and a teammate, but when he's determining if he wants to stick around past the 2015 season, having a playoff squad is going to do more to convince him than a 35-year-old Pau will.


----------



## Luke

Bogg is right. Minny needs a swingman in the worst possible way.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lou Williams opted out. He's probably well out of our range but w/e.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ramon Sessions has opted out if his contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Former Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson talked to HBO about the NBA, coaching jobs and the future of the Lakers.
> By Robert Hanashiro, USA TODAY
> Phil Jackson has been away from the Los Angeles Lakers for a season. That doesn't mean he doesn't have an opinion.
> 
> Jackson appears tonight on Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel and talks to Andrea Kremer about the Lakers, Pat Riley, LeBron James and the open coaching jobs in the NBA.
> 
> VOTE: *What role player will impact the NBA Finals?
> 
> In this clip that doesn't appear in the broadcast, Jackson explains how executive Jim Buss' appreciation for Andrew Bynum's game changed the tenor of the team.
> 
> "You know, Jim is a guy that, you know, saw Andrew as a kid-- and thought Bynum was gonna be a great pick for our team. But in the process, I think you know, he's wanted Andrew to have a bigger and bigger role. And I think he's hired his coach to have Andrew have a bigger and bigger role. And that kinda disjointed the symmetry of what the Lakers were really about this last year. You know, Andrew is All-Star center. He was-- did a wonderful job. But, you know, it-- what happened was, it took Pau out of his game. And it took the team away from some of their game. So they changed the style dramatically."


Interesting....

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/gameon/post/2012/06/phil-jackson-talks-to-hbo-about-jim-buss-andrew-bynum-and-the-lakers/1#.T-DIr4l5mc0


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> During a chat with Sam Amico of Fox Sports, the question arose discussing the Los Angeles Lakers and the upcoming NBA Draft. As of now the team has just one pick, 60th overall, and won’t have a lot of options when they finally find themselves on the clock.
> 
> According to Amico, however, the team might be looking to move up in the draft and try to secure a higher quality point guard.
> 
> Sam Amico:* Lakers are trying to get into first round — and word is, they like the Baylor guys (Miller and Perry Jones III).
> 
> Question:* Who are Lakers likely dancing partners for a trade?
> Sam Amico:* Houston and Boston. Each has two mid-to-late first rounders. Also possibly the Hawks at No. 23.
> 
> Moving up to the middle or end of the first round would certainly open a lot of doors for the Lakers that will be long since closed if the team sticks to the 60th pick.
> 
> The team spent its first two draft picks last season on guards (Darius Morris, Andrew Goudelock) as well, and could find themselves with a bit of a logjam at the guard position if they draft another youngster. But with Ramon Sessions opting for free agency, there’s no guarantee he will return next season either.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-looking-to-move-up-in-nba-draft/2012/06/20/.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Rockets shopping Dalembert and one of their two first rounders. Hmmm... Do we get involved seeing as we're trying to get into the 1st round.


----------



## Bogg

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Rockets shopping Dalembert and one of their two first rounders. Hmmm... Do we get involved seeing as we're trying to get into the 1st round.


What are you going to give them back? They're not looking to dump Sam's salary, as he's got a team option for next year, IIRC, so it's not as simple as eating his deal with the Odom exception.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bogg said:


> What are you going to give them back? They're not looking to dump Sam's salary, as he's got a team option for next year, IIRC, so it's not as simple as eating his deal with the Odom exception.


I have no clue. I would think if Pau were to be involved we'd have to receive Lowry back, but they wouldn't do that until they made sure Dragic were resigned. Which they can't do till July.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hearing that Portland is shopping 6th and 11th picks too.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> There was a time when he [Dwight Howard] really didn’t want to be traded to the L.A. Lakers, but now he would. He’s want out of Orlando that bad.


http://www.examiner.com/article/lak...rd-remains-a-trade-possibility-for-the-lakers

Sounds like he might be using us, but if only this were true...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Leverage.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://www.foxsportsohio.com/06/26/12/NBA-Rumors--Draft-News-Day-12/landing.html?blockID=751900&feedID=3725



> • The Lakers are exploring all kinds of potential deals, having floated every name on the roster this side of Kobe Bryant. They are said to be open to trading Metta World Peace for a late first-rounder, with their eyes on Baylor forward Quincy Miller and Kentucky point guard Marquis Teague.





> Back to the Lakers. If the Cavs are able to move up and nab Beal at No. 2, there’s talk the Lakers would be willing to make life easy for the Wizards and help them move out of the third spot. It would likely take power forward Pau Gasol. Far-fetched for now, but don’t be surprised if it’s something that’s explored in the right situation.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> If the Cavaliers move up to No. 2 to snag Beal, the Lakers are interested in a deal involving the Wizards' No. 3 pick, which could include Pau Gasol and Andray Blatche. This one seems awfully far-fetched to me, but it's something to keep in mind.


http://www.hoopsrumors.com/2012/06/amico-on-bobcats-lakers-wizards-hawks.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Blatche?! Eww...


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://www.foxsportsohio.com/06/26/12/NBA-Rumors--Draft-News-Day-12/landing.html?blockID=751900&feedID=3725


WTF?
Trading Artest/Metta for a "*late *first round" pick? What would be the use of that?
who would be starting at the 3?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @TheRealDMArtest: Crazy NBA rumor that Lakers gonna trade Ron and Gasol to Wizards for that #3pick, Ariza and Blatche. I thought it was bs but it's picking up


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

No way that trade happens. It doesn't even work salary-wise. Although, if we managed to get Seraphin, Booker or Vesely thrown in...I'd actually be OK with it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm confused. Isn't there like a 2 month grace period after a player gets traded before they can be traded again?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm confused. Isn't there like a 2 month grace period after a player gets traded before they can be traded again?


I think he can be traded by himself, but not along with other players for 2mos.

If it's Nene, Blatche and the #3...you do that trade allllllll day. But this is all BS anyways, so who really cares?


----------



## LA68

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF?
> Trading Artest/Metta for a "*late *first round" pick? What would be the use of that?
> who would be starting at the 3?


I would deal MWP for a bag of doughnuts. Anyway to unload him is good. That's a position where you need youth and quickness, he has neither. Good job if they can pull it off. I would take two second round picks, there's some good players there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: The Atlanta Hawks have been pursuing Pau Gasol, The Times has learned. Nothing imminent, but Josh Smith would be key piece going to Lakers.


Yes!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Separetely, Lakers interested in Kentucky's Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, would be open to trading Pau for Top-5 pick and right package o' players


..,


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @KBergCBS: #Rockets' aggressive stockpiling of picks could finally consummate longtime pursuit of Pau Gasol. #NBA http://t.co/DeqMUDM7


...


----------



## LA68

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF?
> Trading Artest/Metta for a "*late *first round" pick? What would be the use of that?
> who would be starting at the 3?


Someone young who could run, jump and hustle. Someone who could make wide open jumpers. Someone who can actually dunk the basketball. Someone who could show up to camp in shape ready to play.

I would deal him for two second rounders. There are some good players in the second round.


----------



## Luke

I would do a Gasol for Smith swap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @IAMAGM: Grizzlies offering Zach Randolph for Pau Gasol http://t.co/ebekOQTb


..


----------



## Luke

I don't know how I feel about that deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Why the hell would we ever trade Pau straight-up for a worse player with a bad contract? If it was Zach and OJ for Pau and MWP...sure. But OJ is a free agent, so that's not an option.

How the hell are these the best trade offers we're getting for a 17-10-4 big man who shoots 50+% from the field, 78+% from the line and isn't even 32 yet? The stuff about his playoff performance is hogwash. Put him in the right system (and there are PLENTY out there) and he'll do great things. 

I'd rather hang on to our Big 3, add pieces with the TPE and mini MLE, and hope that a change in offense will turn things around than take a POS trade like Randolph for Pau.


----------



## Luke

Randolph in 2011 was a far better player than the current Gasol. But it remains to be seen as to whether or not that is still the level that he is capable of playing at.


----------



## e-monk

Luke said:


> Randolph in 2011 was a far better player than the current Gasol. But it remains to be seen as to whether or not that is still the level that he is capable of playing at.


Randolph was injured half the season and averaged 11 ppg in 26mpg when he came back 

I see no support for your statement and no reason why as a 3rd option playing out of position Randolph could be expected to perform as well as Pau has nor any reason why we'd want to have to pay him thru 2015


----------



## MojoPin

Would it be plausible to trade Pau for a lottery pick then use the cap room to sign Deron Williams?


----------



## onelakerfan

Realistically, what are the chances of Lakers doing anything but trading pick 60.


----------



## e-monk

MojoPin said:


> Would it be plausible to trade Pau for a lottery pick then use the cap room to sign Deron Williams?


they're so far over the cap right now that even if they did lose Pau's 19m off their payroll they'd still be over (and that's withouth adding whatever the hold value is on the pick back to the bottom line)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @GeryWoelfel: Howard to the Lakers, with Bynum going to the Magic, still being discussed.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Steve Blake is still our starting PG....


SMH


----------



## M.V.W.

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Steve Blake is still our starting PG....
> 
> 
> SMH


I wasn't expecting any major change in the PG situation tonight, but I hope they give the Odom kid some playing time.


----------



## Luke

I don't even know who we drafted, I've been at work all day. We get anybody good?

Sorry for the lack of a thread guys.


----------



## MojoPin

Is Odom even as good as Goudelock? Weird pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Darius Johnson-Odom with the 55th pick that we purchased from the Mavs. Robert Sacre with the 60th pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Darius Johnson-Odom


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-timberwolves-interested-in-acquiring-pau-gasol/2012/06/29/



> After a relatively uneventful NBA Draft for the Los Angeles Lakers (they did acquire Darius Johnson-Odom from Dallas), it’s on to the free agency and trade period. This is where the team is expected to make the most moves as they attempt to recover following their second straight season of being eliminated in the Western Conference Semi-Finals.
> 
> The Minnesota Timberwolves are reportedly interested in the Lakers’ main trade asset, Pau Gasol. According to CBS Sports, the T-Wolves are making a hard run at the 7-foot Spaniard, and are willing to part with Derrick Williams in the process.
> 
> Minnesota offered Derrick Williams in hopes of landing the second pick from the Bobcats to help get Gasol from the Los Angeles Lakers, two people with knowledge of the discussions told the Associated Press.
> 
> Obviously that deal didn’t go through, and the Bobcats kept the number two pick. But that hasn’t deterred Minnesota from trying to pry Gasol away from Los Angeles.


...


----------



## MojoPin

No to Derrick Williams, once again. Minnesota seems to be shopping him pretty aggressively. Why? Probably because he has a limited future in the NBA haha. Buuuuust.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dude is only 21! 

Williams and S/T Beasley for Pau. Get it done! Our front court would be set for years! 

Sessions?
Kobe
Beasley
Williams
Bynum


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

MojoPin said:


> No to Derrick Williams, once again. Minnesota seems to be shopping him pretty aggressively. Why? Probably because he has a limited future in the NBA haha. Buuuuust.


Or could be because he plays the same position as Love...

Which makes me wonder why they want Pau? I know he'd be perfect for Adelmans motion offense but they've got Pekovic and Love at the 4-5.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Unless they're planning on moving Pekovic for a SG


----------



## MojoPin

I don't think Williams is going to be very good. A role player at best. However I would do Pau for Williams, Beasley, and Barea.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pau for Williams, Beasley, and Matthews works well. We get two young athletic starters to pair with Bynum and a back up SG to keep Kobe fresh.


----------



## Luke

I might pull the trigger on that trade solely out of spite. I don't think either Beasely or Williams will be good in this league, but I want Pau out of here as soon as possible. Players that make that much money shouldn't get to suck ass in two straight playoffs and remain on the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MySportsLegion: Report: Minnesota T-Wolves aggressively forming a sign & trade package of Derrick Williams, Michael Beasley & picks for Lakers' Pau Gasol


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

These type of trades are fun to talk about, but they should really only be done as last resorts.

If we don't get a star player we won't come close to winning a title for a while.


----------



## e-monk

seriously

Kobe has maybe 2 seasons and Bynum has shown nothing that amounts to him being a guy - it's now or nothing - prospects and picks are nice and money is money but if you're the Lakers you dont dump something for a couple could bes down the line


----------



## MojoPin

You don't necessarily need star players, you just need the right players. A Moneyball analytic approach could be used. If you can get 15ppg out of Beasley and 8ppg out of Williams, you already have a more productive starting lineup than what you had with Pau.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

And having two younger athletes in the starting lineup allows Sessions to become more effective by allowing him to speed up the pace a little. More transition opportunities and easy buckets.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

MojoPin said:


> You don't necessarily need star players, you just need the right players. A Moneyball analytic approach could be used. If you can get 15ppg out of Beasley and 8ppg out of Williams, you already have a more productive starting lineup than what you had with Pau.


Doesn't work like that. We aren't winning a title with those two guys in the next year or two.

It might be our only choice but it will take a while for the results to come through.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> And having two younger athletes in the starting lineup allows Sessions to become more effective by allowing him to speed up the pace a little. More transition opportunities and easy buckets.


Those guys are more mobile than Pau and Metta, but not to the extent they would really change our chances at a title.

The way I see it, if the Lakers don't trade Pau or Bynum they won't be winning a championship. They need to get a star player like Dwight or Deron to do that. If we can't get one of those guys it makes some sense to trade Pau for some young players and picks for the future, but only as a last resort. And with the understanding that it will take some time to rebuild.


----------



## MojoPin

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Doesn't work like that. We aren't winning a title with those two guys in the next year or two.
> 
> It might be our only choice but it will take a while for the results to come through.


It does work like that actually. Analytics are the future of the NBA. You will start to see teams using statistics for personnel decisions more and more. While Williams and Beasley are not as talented as Pau, their combined efforts could potentially bring more to the team. I know for a fact they would put up better numbers than Pau's 12 ppg during the playoffs. There are many potential benefits.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

MojoPin said:


> It does work like that actually. Analytics are the future of the NBA. You will start to see teams using statistics for personnel decisions more and more. While Williams and Beasley are not as talented as Pau, their combined efforts could potentially bring more to the team. I know for a fact they would put up better numbers than Pau's 12 ppg during the playoffs. There are many potential benefits.


For one thing Beasley has been to the playoffs and he didn't do any better than Pau did this year.

But using your logic, the Heat should trade LeBron for DeMarcus Cousins and Tyreke Evans since they score more points when add in their averages.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> For one thing Beasley has been to the playoffs and he didn't do any better than Pau did this year.
> 
> But using your logic, the Heat should trade LeBron for DeMarcus Cousins and Tyreke Evans since they score more points when add in their averages.


Considering Kobe's here to stay, and Bynum is a Top-2 Center on this league, Gasol seems the odd man out, if the Lakers want to revamp the roster via trade.

And IF trading Pau can get the Lakers a couple non-star, above-average players to round up the roster, it should be looked upon.

Pau isn't exactly a great defender (or even a good one), so it would be interesting to think about getting two guys who, as a whole, would provide Pau's offense (or more). Even more if it means adding some punch to the Lakers' horrid, horrid bench.

Let's say the Lakers can't get Deron, or Dwight. Standing pat won't do them any good, for the Lakers aren't contender right now. Adding an impact, non-star player seems troublesome. why not entertaining the thought of using Pau to get a couple usefull players to round up the roster?

(in this train of thought, Kobe should stop playing hero-ball, Bynum continue his progress, Sessions (if he is on board) gets more accostumed to the team and provides decent scoring)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I'm ok with trading Pau for young talent and draft picks if their search for a star comes up empty.


----------



## onelakerfan

we should use Ettore Messina (russian national team coach) to sign Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Houston is shopping Martin, Scola and Lowry. Perhaps they can be involved as a third team with Minnesota?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Back to these Pau for Houston and Minnesota role player rumors? I still fail to see how getting a bunch of average starters makes us better.


----------



## onelakerfan

Jamel Irief said:


> Back to these Pau for Houston and Minnesota role player rumors? I still fail to see how getting a bunch of average starters makes us better.


it does not. when time comes (last 5 minutes of a game) there are only 5 players on a court. the team with the best tallent usually wins at that last 5 minutes and goes on winning the game (this is playoff not regular season) 
I just dont trust bynum at all and if we trade pau for average, we will only have kobe (old), and bynum and bunch of averge. this means kobe and bynum will be triple teamed cuz other teams will not respect our other players.


----------



## Luke

A Lowry/Kobe/Martin/Scola/Bynum line up is significantly better than our current team and it's not close. Doubt Houston will give that much up though.


----------



## onelakerfan

Luke said:


> A Lowry/Kobe/Martin/Scola/Bynum line up is significantly better than our current team and it's not close. Doubt Houston will give that much up though.


hmmm, i did not notice that KSF had Lowry in there. Lowery can be an all star, he is that good. and yes there is no way houston does this. and the again was in it mchale who traded KG to Celts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KSFantastics Dream Scenario:

Package Pau to Minnesota for Derrick Williams, Resigned Beasley and Lowry from Houston. Flip Bynum for Dwight. Resign Sessions, Ebanks and Hill. Amnesty Blake.

Lowry Sessions Morris
Kobe, GLock, DJO
Beasley, Metta, Ebanks
DWill, Hill
Dwight, Hill, Sacre

Competitive now with a bright future as well. Get it done Mitch.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Who does Houston get for Lowry?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

So Mitch's first move of FA was to reach out and make contact with Ramon's agent. Solid. I like Sessions. I just hope there was a second move...cuz bringing this same team back ain't gonna do jack shit.


----------



## Luke

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> KSFantastics Dream Scenario:
> 
> Package Pau to Minnesota for Derrick Williams, Resigned Beasley and Lowry from Houston. Flip Bynum for Dwight. Resign Sessions, Ebanks and Hill. Amnesty Blake.
> 
> Lowry Sessions Morris
> Kobe, GLock, DJO
> Beasley, Metta, Ebanks
> DWill, Hill
> Dwight, Hill, Sacre
> 
> Competitive now with a bright future as well. Get it done Mitch.


Don't tease me.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Luke said:


> A Lowry/Kobe/Martin/Scola/Bynum line up is significantly better than our current team and it's not close. Doubt Houston will give that much up though.


Yes it's close captain hyperbole. 

I didn't realize Martin was in the mix though, I consider him an above average starter.


----------



## Jamel Irief

onelakerfan said:


> hmmm, i did not notice that KSF had Lowry in there. Lowery can be an all star, he is that good. and yes there is no way houston does this. and the again was in it mchale who traded KG to Celts


Lowry won't be an all-star. Nash is still in conference and fully expect Rubio to emerge as the 3rd best point guard in the West maybe as soon as this upcoming season.


----------



## e-monk

not to mention westbrook and parker - but the fact that you can talk about Lowry amongst those guys and not smirk says something

first FA move was to contact Sessions' agent, the second was probably contacting Hill's agent


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Y! Sources: Lakers, Magic have contact about possible trade talks for Dwight Howard. http://t.co/zGvyyDjV


..


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Please let it happen.


----------



## M.V.W.

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> KSFantastics Dream Scenario:
> 
> Package Pau to Minnesota for Derrick Williams, Resigned Beasley and Lowry from Houston. Flip Bynum for Dwight. Resign Sessions, Ebanks and Hill. Amnesty Blake.
> 
> Lowry Sessions Morris
> Kobe, GLock, DJO
> Beasley, Metta, Ebanks
> DWill, Hill
> Dwight, Hill, Sac
> 
> Competitive now with a bright future as well. Get it done Mitch.


That would be a crazy lineup.



Luke said:


> Don't tease me.


You know?


----------



## Luke

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes it's close captain hyperbole.
> 
> I didn't realize Martin was in the mix though, I consider him an above average starter.


Thanks for the nickname!

And that lineup is significantly better. It gives Bynum shooters that actually shoot well and an above average point guard to work with. Scola in a complimentary role is almost as useful as Pau in a complimentary role, and Lowry/Martin more than make up for the difference there. It's a more talented and more cohesive unit style wise. I would pull the trigger in a second.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I don't want to hear anything about Dwight Howard again until it's official...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Pau and Blake for Williams, Beasley, Barea and a pick
Re-sign Sessions and Hill
Sign Brandon Rush for 2yrs/$6m

Sessions...Barea...Morris
Kobe...Rush...Goudelock
MWP...Beasley...Ebanks
Williams...McRoberts
Bynum...Hill

Who knows - maybe we'll even trade Drew for Dwight.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> Pau and Blake for Williams, Beasley, Barea and a pick
> Re-sign Sessions and Hill
> Sign Brandon Rush for 2yrs/$6m
> 
> Sessions...Barea...Morris
> Kobe...Rush...Goudelock
> MWP...Beasley...Ebanks
> Williams...McRoberts
> Bynum...Hill
> 
> Who knows - maybe we'll even trade Drew for Dwight.


You doing those mock lineups is like a staple of bbb.net in the summer.


----------



## e-monk

so is everyone ignoring the fact that the Wolves just passed on extending an offer to beasley?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wolves still have his Bird rights.


----------



## LA68

Seems people have forgotten Beasley and Williams were reserves, Beasley was hurt a lot last year. Not to mention that little herbal problem Beas has. Not every player can go 20+ mins a game in the NBA. Looks easy but, there are those who are meant to be backups. 

Barea,Williams, Beasley are all reserves. I think a third team has to come in and offer something the Lakers actually want for Pau.

Not so high on Lowry. Has he been to the playoffs ? Seems Dragic made him expendable rather quickly. What's he ever won ?

On the surface, there is no LAL/Minn deal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Darius Morris accepts qualifying offer to return to Lakers.


Championship.


----------



## e-monk

/: thread closed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @daldridgetnt: As Raptors, Knicks & Mavs-fight 4 Steve Nash, the Lakers have also quietly entered the picture & are making a hard push, per league source.


..


----------



## e-monk

I said

/: thread closed.

we have signed Morris, why would we need nash?


----------



## Wilmatic2

Goran Dragic > Lowry, Nash, Sessions.


----------



## Cris

> NBA.com's David Aldridge reports the Lakers plan to make a significant push for the two-time MVP free agent point guard:
> 
> While the Toronto Raptors and New York Knicks have made strong pushes for free agent guard Steve Nash, the Los Angeles Lakers have, quietly, entered the fray for the 38-year-old guard and are making a strong bid to acquire him, according to a league source.
> 
> The Lakers, with a payroll already projected in excess of $83 million next season, would only be able to offer Nash an exception starting at $3.09 million for next season. It's unlikely Nash would take that, so a sign-and-trade deal would be a more realistic possibility.
> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...0160/report-lakers-making-push-for-steve-nash


...


----------



## Cris

No idea on the veracity of this, however:

somedude (non-verified) named David Wiess claiming to be from the AP reports. 


> Source: Lakers & Magic have agreed on framework on deal to send @DwightHoward to LA, Magic want Bynum to sign extension before they sign off
> https://twitter.com/WiessD/status/221100487099949056


----------



## 29380

It's fake


----------



## Damian Necronamous

What are our thoughts on Kenyon Martin? I think I'd rather get him for the mini MLE than re-sign Hill.


----------



## e-monk

I'd rather have Jamison


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakerholicz: ICYMI: Report: Dwight Howard trade is "imminent" - Nets out of mix, Lakers still in play. http://t.co/CuaDd0C6


...


----------



## Cris

> Per David Aldridge:
> Was told half an hour ago by source with direct knowledge of talks that there is no imminent deal for Dwight Howard. FWIW.
> https://twitter.com/daldridgetnt/status/221452842605613057


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jordan Hill has made a decision according to his twitter but he hasn't announced it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SamAmicoFSO: Lakers hoping to bring in free-agent guard Jodie Meeks (Sixers) for a visit early next week, per source.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakerholicz: Andrew Bynum on Facebook: "Does blue suit me?" http://t.co/oAuxfm2C


FWIW


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Devin Ebanks is expected to re-sign with the Los Angeles Lakers on a one-year deal, according to sources close to the situation.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @BstrawRadio: Rumored #Rockets deal vetoed by Morey: Scola, Lowry 3 1st round picks for Bynum & Lakers 1st round pick. Your take? @JoshInnesRadio


Wtf?!


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Wtf?!


My take: the Lakers weren't seriously considering that.


----------



## Cris

> Source confirms LAL has been in contact w/ Eddie Jordan to fill vacant asst position, as @SpearsNBAYahoo tweeted. Princeton offense in LA?
> https://twitter.com/mcten/status/222806561742000129


...


----------



## Cris

> Key development in Lakers' pursuit of Dwight Howard: They're more open to taking back contract of G-F Jason Richardson (3 yrs, $18.6 mill).
> https://twitter.com/Mike_Bresnahan/status/222851461896343555


How does that work?


----------



## Cris

> Appearing on the Lakers' "short list" of names they are hoping to add to the roster for the veteran's minimum are Antawn Jamison, Elton Brand and Jermaine O'Neal, according to a source familiar with the team's thinking.
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ing-antawn-jamison-elton-brand-jermaine-oneal


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Yes to Jamison and Brand. JO is a no imo although he apparently got the Kobe treatment in Germany.


----------



## Cris

> @rick_bonnell: A source tells me Antawn Jamison will be a Laker.
> https://twitter.com/rick_bonnell/status/224998078275526658


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Would be great if true.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @daldridgetnt: Source confirms "strong interest" by Jamison in Lakers, says deal not done. Charlotte Observer says Jamison "will" be a Laker, per source.


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> The Charlotte Bobcats have lost out on free agent Antawn Jamison, who will sign with the Los Angeles Lakers, the Observer has learned



http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2012/07/antawn-jamison-chooses-lakers-over-bobcats.html


----------



## Basel

I hope so. He played really, really well down the stretch for a bad Cavaliers team. Would love to have him come off the bench for us.


----------



## Luke

He, along with Hill would be awesome.

This offseason has been great so far.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers pushing hard to land Magic center Dwight Howard & meeting with Magic today,sources tell Y! LAL wants DH contract extension commitment


...


----------



## Basel

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Lakers could be landing forward Antawn Jamison & center Jermaine O'Neal to minimum deals, sources tell Y! Jordan Hill interest remains, too.


...


----------



## Cris

Jamison to a minimum deal would be awesome. Could still bring Hill back then.


----------



## Cris

> Jermaine O'Neal is working out for the Lakers at @impactbball. O'Neal is an unrestricted free agent. He had Orthokine treatment this summer.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/225293317783552000


...


----------



## Cris

> Grant Hill has chosen to sign with the other team in Los Angeles.
> https://twitter.com/LakerNation/status/225295995922169856


...


----------



## Cris

> Brandon Rush is also working out in front of the Los Angeles Lakers today. The Lakers have expressed interest in the restricted free agent.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/225299889301635072





> Source familiar w/ the Lakers-Dwight situation tells me the dialogue is "ongoing" but right now the trade would be "very tough to pull off"
> https://twitter.com/mcten/status/225299802139795456


...


----------



## MojoPin

Ugh please no jermaine oneal. He will be another Ratliff.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers have agreed to a one-year deal paying the minimum with free agent forward Antawn Jamison, a source tells Yahoo! Sports.


..


----------



## Cris

> RT @JRudolphSports Sources: Dwight Howard is ready to join LAL. If traded to LA, Howard will re-sign long-term.
> https://twitter.com/JRudolphSports/status/225829999222071296





> ‏@RealGM: Dwight Howard has moved on from Big Apple infatuation and is locked in on joining Lakers, sources tell RealGM --
> https://twitter.com/RealGM/status/225833807260028929


Take it for what it's worth


----------



## Luke

Get it done Mitch,


----------



## Basel

I won't get excited about anything until something becomes official. At this point, it's a new rumor every day.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Jordan Hill has reached agreement on a two-year, nearly $8 million deal with the Lakers, his agent Kevin Bradbury tells Y! Sports.


...


----------



## Basel

Good to hear. Hopefully he'll continue to bring that high energy and rebounding all season long.


----------



## Luke

Great signing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Alex Kennedy says we're still talking with Jodie Meeks. He'd be a great addition, and would definitely be worth dipping into that mini MLE if we need to.

Blake/Meeks/Jamison/Hill would be a huge upgrade on the bench - if any of Ebanks, Eyenga or McRoberts can contribute then it'd just be an added bonus.


----------



## ss03

Apparently they're considering bringing Eddie Jordan in as an Assistant Coach because Kobe Bryant wants to use the Princeton Offense? Is this true?

I'm curious to see how they use it, because to me it seems like something that would diminish the value of having Steve Nash as a floor general slightly, if they use it exclusively.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Anyone like the idea of trading for Rip Hamilton? Supposedly they are shopping him. I wouldn't mind a McRoberts and Eyenga for Rip deal. No idea what the Bulls are looking for though.


----------



## elcap15

Isnt Rip making a ton of money still?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

$5 million this year, next year his contract is only guaranteed for $1 million.


----------



## e-monk

we need a perimeter defender who can hit treys which of either of those things is he?


----------



## LA68

ss03 said:


> Apparently they're considering bringing Eddie Jordan in as an Assistant Coach because Kobe Bryant wants to use the Princeton Offense? Is this true?
> 
> I'm curious to see how they use it, because to me it seems like something that would diminish the value of having Steve Nash as a floor general slightly, if they use it exclusively.


Takes the pressure off of Nash to make every play. He mentioned that was one reason he came to the Lakers. And the offense would showcase Nash's underrated shooting ability.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> we need a perimeter defender who can hit treys which of either of those things is he?


We also need a capable backup for Kobe, which he is. He might not be ideal, but if we can't get someone like Meeks or Barbosa it would be something to look into.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: Game of the day now: Brazil v Russia. Hearing out of Brazil camp that they believe Lakers have interest in free-agent Leandro Barbosa


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I don't doubt the Lakers are interested in guys like Meeks and Barbosa, but I question whether they will come for the minimum as Mitch has said it is unlikely that we use the mmle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> NBA Trade Rumors – Austin Daye to LA Lakers?
> 
> The LA Lakers have made some great moves this summer as the team tries to win another NBA Championship, but while most the new player signings have resulted in the team adding older veterans, the latest trade rumor with Detroit could land the team a young and athletic small forward.
> 
> The Pistons have too many players on their active roster, especially in the front-court, and the latest from Dan Feldman suggests the team is looking to trade Austin Daye, and the LA Lakers are one of the teams that could have interest in the 6'11" forward.
> 
> Detroit drafted Daye in the first round back in 2009, and while the 24-year-old has shown glimpses of his talent, for the most part his game has not flourished with the Pistons. Last year the youngster averaged 4.7 points and 2.2 rebounds in just 14 minutes of action, but a change of scenery could be just what Daye needs to kick-start his career.
> 
> The LA Lakers could use some youth on their roster and a player that could grow with the team, and adding Daye would likely cost the team just one of their young guards who is not playing much anyway and a future NBA draft pick. While nothing is concrete with this trade, look for the front office to fill the need for a young small forward, and Daye is a player worth taking a shot at for the upcoming basketball season.


http://sports.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474981522467

Just another rumor but it's been slow in the rumor dept lately.


----------



## Basel

It's been a good off-season so far, eh?


----------



## jazzy1

well with the Howard trade we should be huge favorites for the title. If healthy we will win the title this season and maybe the next season as well. Our defense should be stellar now teams are catch hell beating us at all now. 

great job Lakers front office way to respond with quality players who are role specific in what they bring. 

great day in Lakersland.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Our offseason has been decent.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

McRoberts is also included in the trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Steve Nash...Steve Blake...Chris Duhon...Darius Morris
Kobe Bryant...Andrew Goudelock
Metta World Peace...Devin Ebanks
Pau Gasol...Antawn Jamison...Earl Clark
Dwight Howard...Jordan Hill

Umm...wow! This lineup is ridiculous. 

The only thing you can say (which might not even matter anymore) is that they do still need a backup 2-guard. Probably worst-case scenario is that we get a guy like Raja Bell, but I'd really love to have Jodie Meeks on that second unit.


----------



## elcap15

I think we will still get Barbosa


----------



## elcap15

Pretty good off season. Adding two hall of famers is pretty tremendous.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Our backup point guards are garbage. And our backup 2/3 spots could be improved.

Hopefully Metta is working on his 3pt shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we can't add Meeks or Barbosa, I'd like to see us take a look at Terrence Williams.


----------



## Basel

What are Duhon and Clark's contracts like?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Duhon has 2 years left at about 3 million. Cant find Clark's.


----------



## gi0rdun

You guys can just end this thread at this point.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SamAmicoFSO: Meanwhile, sources say Lakers' next move will be to sign free-agent guard Jodie Meeks (Sixers). Guy can fill it up.


...


----------



## Basel

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers agree to terms w/ reserve SG Jodie Meeks on a 2-year deal for about $3 mill. 2nd yr is team option. Meeks is 37% career 3-pt shooter.


Boom.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers agree to terms w/ reserve SG Jodie Meeks on a 2-year deal for about $3 mill. 2nd yr is team option. Meeks is 37% career 3-pt shooter.


Welp... That was quick! Lol


----------



## LA68

Are there any other players to get ? Seems we can get anyone we want at this point.


----------



## TheAnswer

Well you guys just signed Jodie Meeks.


----------



## LLROCKS

As much as I liked Bynum (a lot of upside imo) I'm excited with the additions of Howard and Nash and the 2012-2013 Los Angeles Lakers. Howard will add much needed defense, while Nash will add stability and consistency to the offense. Can they beat the Western Conference Champion OKC Thunder? If Howard plays anywhere close to what has made him a household name in the NBA, and arguebly the best or 2nd best player in the NBA, the Lakers are in good position to legitimately challenge for another title. Lebron got his ring. Howard has accomplished a lot in his career, but lacks one. If Howard's appetite for a ring are as great as I think, make room for banner number 17 at Staples.


----------



## MojoPin

I think its safe to say we're the best team in the league LOL


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

It will be nice to have a legit backup for Kobe.


----------



## PauloCatarino

WTF?

This is like a dream come true, this off-season.

Damn!


----------



## elcap15

Best. . .Offseason . . .Ever!


----------



## Luke

Literally I could not be any happier about this team. We're going to be awesome.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

K who's gonna be the greedy bastard who now says they want Barbosa or K-Mart???


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> POINT GUARDS: Derek Fisher, Jonny Flynn, Gilbert Arenas, Jannero Pargo, Baron Davis, Sundiata Gaines, Mike Bibby, Earl Boykins, Mike James, Ben Uzoh, Ish Smith, Anthony Carter, Blake Ahearn, Manny Harris, Patrick Beverley
> 
> SHOOTING GUARDS: Leandro Barbosa, Martell Webster, Marquis Daniels, Michael Redd, Chris Douglas-Roberts, Maurice Evans, Sam Young, Terrel Harris, DeAndre Liggins, Jermaine Taylor, Xavier Silas, Bill Walker, Josh Akognon, Darington Hobson, Rashad McCants
> 
> SMALL FORWARDS: Carlos Delfino, Josh Howard, Matt Barnes, Alonzo Gee, Mickael Pietrus, Tracy McGrady, Josh Childress, Terrence Williams, Donte Green, Shawne Williams, Damion James, Bobby Simmons, Jason Kapono, Derrick Brown, Jamario Moon, Joey Graham, Damian Wilkins, Rasual Butler, Al Thornton, Adam Morrison, DaJuan Summers, James Singleton
> 
> POWER FORWARDS: Andray Blatche, Kenyon Martin, Anthony Tolliver, Ivan Johnson, Chris Andersen, Craig Smith, Lou Amundson, Shelden Williams, Troy Murphy, Dominic McGuire, D.J. White, Yi Jianlian, Brian Cardinal, Brian Scalabrine, Leon Powe, Juwan Howard, Chris Wright, Malcolm Thomas, Hilton Armstrong, Eduardo Najera, Brian Cook, Chris Johnson, Francisco Elson, Lance Thomas
> 
> CENTERS: Darko Milicic, Ben Wallace, Greg Oden, Mehmet Okur, Kyrylo Fesenko, Tony Battie, Eddy Curry, Jamaal Magloire, Mickell Gladness, Mikki Moore, Dan Gadzuric, Erick Dampier, Solomon Alabi, Keith Benson


List of notable free agents still available.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Like I said before, I wouldn't mind us adding Terrance Williams as a backup 3. I'm not sold on Ebanks yet.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Supposedly we are pursuing Kenyon now.


----------



## M.V.W.

Damian Necronamous said:


> K who's gonna be the greedy bastard who now says they want Barbosa or K-Mart???


Me....j/k


----------



## Cris

I love these maps!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Howcome NH didn't vote? Don't they have internet up there?


----------



## Cris

Key additions: Dwight Howard (trade), Steve Nash (sign-and-trade), Antawn Jamison (FA), Jordan Hill (re-sign), Jodie Meeks (FA), Chris Duhon (trade), Earl Clark (trade), Devin Ebanks (re-sign), Darius Johnson-Odom (draft), Robert Sacre (draft)

Key subtractions: Andrew Bynum, Ramon Sessions, Josh McRoberts, Christian Eyenga

Pretty incredible.


----------



## Luke

This is the most excited I've been as a Laker fan in forever.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Can the season just get here already!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So Pau tweeted at me on Twitter today.


----------



## e-monk

and?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> and?


Just thought I'd share.  


**** the offseason.


----------



## e-monk

nice


----------



## Basel

I saw that on Twitter earlier. Had no idea it was you (wasn't paying attention to the username). Congrats bro!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://lakerholicz.com/matt-barnes-says-hes-still-talking-with-the-lakers-about-returning/2012/08/31

So according to Barnes, we're still talking to him.


----------



## elcap15

Barnes was our best bench player for most of last season. With Jamison, Hill, Meeks and hopefully some improvement from Ebanks and the young guys Im not even sure he would play very much. Still, assuming hes not a bad locker room guy, he definitely was serviceable last year.


----------



## Cris

Enjoy. Also of note, I would not expect DH12 to wear those shoes.


----------



## MojoPin

Dwight will be getting coached by KAJ, according to twitter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

MojoPin said:


> Dwight will be getting coached by KAJ, according to twitter.


Hopefully this is true.


----------



## elcap15

thats awesome. Hopefully he will be more receptive than Bynum was. I doubt it will happen, but I would love to see the skyhook again


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Howard tweets about Abdul-Jabbar
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- After mentioning on Twitter that he would like to work out with Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, new Los Angeles Laker Dwight Howard took the first step towards that plan by sitting down with the Hall of Fame center Monday afternoon.
> 
> "Just sat down with @kaj33," Howard tweeted after the meeting. "Man God is so good. Was in tears. What a blessing. This is like a dream come true. Go Lakers."
> 
> Howard then tweeted a picture of the two of them together with the caption, "Me and @kaj33 together. For many years to come."
> 
> More on the Lakers For more news and notes on the Lakers, check out the Land O' Lakers blog from the Kamenetzky brothers. Blog
> 
> The "many years to come" will surely come as music to the ears of Lakers fans worried that Howard might leave after this season when he becomes an unrestricted free agent. Howard said he has not talked about an extension with the Lakers and won't do so until this season is over.
> 
> After the meeting, Abdul-Jabbar tweeted the same picture of the two centers and wrote, "#Dwight Howard Great meeting you today - Laker Nation is in great hands for years to come. Now lets WIN a championship."
> 
> Abdul-Jabbar added, "#DwightHoward thankful to impart my knowledge to a highly-motivated, gifted, athlete with integrity and focus on the prize - a championship!"
> 
> The meeting occurred thanks to a simple question asked of Howard by a fan on Twitter.
> 
> Howard was asked if he was going to work out with Abdul-Jabbar. "I am," Howard responded. "When I am released."
> 
> Howard was referring to getting clearance from his doctors to return to the court after undergoing back surgery in April. The six-time All-Star hopes to be back some time in October.
> 
> Abdul-Jabbar responded to Howard's tweet with a tweet of his own on Monday.
> 
> "Lots of news about me and DH - would be great to coach him but as of now still haven't met him," Abdul-Jabbar tweeted. "Laker fans hope for the best always!"
> 
> Shortly after the tweet, Howard and Abdul-Jabbar connected but it is still unclear if Abdul-Jabbar will have a formal role with the Lakers' coaching staff as he previously had.
> 
> Abdul-Jabbar worked with Andrew Bynum, who was traded to the Philadelphia 76ers last month in the four-team deal that brought Howard to Los Angeles, as a special assistant coach from 2005-09. The two fell out of favor in 2009, when Bynum reportedly told Phil Jackson and the Lakers' coaching staff that he no longer wanted to work with the NBA's all-time scoring leader.
> 
> Abdul-Jabbar's contract as a special assistant for the Lakers expired in 2011. Shortly afterward, he publicly criticized the team for failing to give him a statue and for asking him to take a pay cut and not awarding him playoff shares as a coach due to his reduced role.


http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8333945&city=losangeles

Good. Happy to see that Dwight is willing to learn under Cap.


----------



## Luke

Lol Dwight is trying to put on a perfect humble athlete facade. Oh well, good for him. I hope he's sincere and is actually trying to learn from the best big of all time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Apparently we're still talking to Barbosa. 



> @LakersNation: Lakers reportedly still talking w/ Leandro Barbosa. Wait, what? http://t.co/VLYvK7qm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I say bring in Barbosa for part of the mini MLE or Vet Minimum and send Morris, Goudelock and DJO down to the D League.


----------



## elcap15

I would love to have Barbosa. Im not sure if he will come for what the Lakers will offer, but he would immediately take over the backup PG role which I could see offering him upwards of 15-18 min a game which isnt too bad for him. It would be great to have someone who can really push to keep Nash's minutes down.


----------



## MojoPin

Already have 18 players, who is getting cut or sent d-league/elsewhere


----------



## e-monk

cuts will be pretty much the obvious ssuspects, they just need bodies for camp - I wouldnt be surprised to see them try to whittle it down to 13 and would be totally be surprised if they carried the full load of 15

Barbosa is still out there? hmmm would you rather have him or one of the guys they drafted this and/or last season?


----------



## elcap15

Are you counting the two training camp players, Somogyi and Reeves Nelson? Cuz they wont make the team. It would be easy to cut/send down Morris, Sacre, and DJO. 

Glock has made his way into my "young guy I like more than he deserves" player of the year so I hope he stays but could easily see him in the D league. Also we have Earl Clark that I dont see playing much but has some potential. He could go too.


----------



## e-monk

any and all of those guys are likely to go, or be sent to the d league


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Send them all down to the D League and run it like true farm system. Play the vets and bring them back in case of injury or trade.


----------



## MojoPin

I don't understand Sacre's deal. Is it an actual guaranteed contract?

This season just needs to start already. In the meantime, 49er wins will be sufficient.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Well Dwight won't be ready for the first game of the preseason. But that's pretty much expected. The fact that they haven't ruled him out of more than just the first game is good sign he'll be ready for the first game of the regular season.


----------



## elcap15

Yeah, the article today was really just a rehash of what we already knew. Dwight will not be ready for the 1st preseason game, he has not had any setbacks and will still fully recover from the surgery.

Obviously I hope that Dwight gets healthy as soon as possible and that he would heal miraculously quickly. But it will not be a big deal if he cant play for the first few games of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersReporter: Looking like a complete beast: @MettaWorldPeace. He's about 15 lbs lighter than last fall, w/no body fat: http://t.co/3hqvqPKU


----------



## Basel

Presale for tickets is today. I can't find any good seats that aren't just single seats. I'll probably have to get tickets through ticket exchange at some point, even if it's a bit more.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> LAL Scrimmage Notes: 9/21/12
> 
> With training camp rapidly approaching, more and more Lakers players have been working out at the team’s facility, going through individual drills, lifting and now getting some 5-on-5 run in.
> 
> On Friday morning, veterans like Metta World Peace, Antawn Jamison, Jordan Hill and Steve Blake joined youngsters such as Darius Morris and Darius Johnson-Odom for a full court scrimmage.
> 
> We took some notes:
> 
> - Metta World Peace is in absolute peak shape. Much was made last season about how MWP came in out of shape and didn’t find himself until halfway through the season due in part to injuries he wasn’t able to treat during the lockout. But he says he’s 15 pounds lighter than he was last fall, and from watching him play, he’s not lying. We interviewed Antawn Jamison after the scrimmage, and he couldn’t stop raving about how great MWP looks and is playing. With attention focused on Steve Nash, Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol and Dwight Howard, this could spell trouble for opponents.
> 
> - Speaking of Antawn Jamison, you can see almost immediately why he’s averaged 19.5 points per game for his career. The guy just has a knack for the bucket, whether it’s utilizing his unique array of floaters and leaners, or finding the space in the half court to get himself open for a jumper. He told us how excited he is about the team vibe he’s already feeling, with new/hungry blood from himself, Nash, Howard and Jodie Meeks* joining the likes of Bryant with a championship in mind. Jamison can’t stop smiling as he walks around the facility.
> *Meeks was also in the building, but did not scrimmage.
> 
> - Steve Blake looked good for the Lakers late last season and in the playoffs, earning many of the crunch time minutes over Ramon Sessions, and earning the trust of his coaches and teammates in the process. Several assistant coaches mentioned how consistent Blake has been in workouts this summer, and noted that he played for Eddie Jordan his first two seasons in the league for Washington. That he and Jamison are familiar with Jordan’s system is a nice benefit for the Lakers.
> 
> - Darius Morris has improved his jumper over the summer, not to mention his physique, thanks to leading all Lakers in time spent at the team’s facility. His hard work looks to be paying off so far, with the test to come in training camp when he’s matched up against Nash or Blake.
> 
> - Jordan Hill looked very good in the scrimmage. While watching him dunk, rebound and even hit some face up jumpers, assistant coach Darvin Ham said he expects Hill to have a fantastic year off L.A.’s bench, backing up Howard and Gasol with his constant energy and activity at both ends that earned him playoff minutes last season.
> 
> - Darius Johnson-Odom was described by one coach as “bouncy,” and you’ll agree when watching video of the scrimmage. The rookie was flying all over the court, even treating us to a version of J.R. Rider’s “Eastbay Funk” afterwards. DJO is the type of player that plays better when those around him are better (Las Vegas Summer League wasn’t his type of atmosphere), and his defense and athleticism stood out in the run.
> 
> - Derek Fisher, a free agent, was in the building to work on his game, permission granted by GM Mitch Kupchak. Fisher is of course not on the roster, but it’s not uncommon for free agents or players on different rosters* to play at other team’s facilities before camp starts.
> *Thunder guard Lazar Hayward was also in mix, often chatting up his college teammate at Marquette DJO.
> 
> - Big men Robert Sacre and Jeff Somogyi showed themselves capable of playing with the more experienced bigs on L.A.’s roster, and will have a chance to show what they can do in training camp. Each 7-footer did some scoring, some boarding and some blocking in the scrimmage. Making the roster isn’t going to be easy for any of the younger players, but the opportunity will be there.


http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2012/09/21/lal-scrimmage-notes-92112/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

5 minutes with Jamison after the scrimmage.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> 5 minutes with Jamison after the scrimmage.


Nice. Props.

"Kobe has 5, but you couldn't tell". I just hope that the players all have that state of mind.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Like the defense by DJO on Morris right up until the flop. Lol Dude has bounce too.


----------



## Seuss

So is Derek Fisher hanginng, praying the Lakers throw him a bone?


----------



## elcap15

"Derek Fisher, a free agent, was in the building to work on his game, permission granted by GM Mitch Kupchak. Fisher is of course not on the roster, but it’s not uncommon for free agents or players on different rosters* to play at other team’s facilities before camp starts."

Lakers cant even sign him until March, because of the new trade rules. We should just sign him as a coach.


----------



## Cris

> LAKERS SIGN CHRIS DOUGLAS-ROBERTS
> 
> L SEGUNDO - The Los Angeles Lakers have signed forward Chris Douglas-Roberts, it was announced today. Per team policy, terms of the agreement were not released.
> 
> Douglas-Roberts, a three-year NBA veteran out of the University of Memphis, was originally selected by the then-New Jersey Nets in the second round (40th overall) of the 2008 NBA Draft. Douglas-Roberts has appeared in 155 NBA games (53 starts) for the Nets and the Milwaukee Bucks, recording career averages of 7.7 points and 2.2 rebounds in 20.6 minutes.
> 
> Most recently, the 6-7 forward spent the 2011-12 season playing for Virtus Bologna of the Italian League. In 34 games, Douglas-Roberts averaged 12.3 points and 3.0 rebounds in 27.0 minutes.
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/releases/121001lakers-sign-chris-douglas-roberts


...


----------



## MojoPin

Wow that's awesome. Better than Ebanks and Morris.


----------



## elcap15

I find this signing interesting. CDR is not a floor spacer, or a particularly good rebounder or defender. He just kind of creates another logjam at SF and duplicates a lot of what Ebanks does. he is not just training camp fodder either. I think he could be an upgrade over Ebanks, but I was hoping Ebanks would just get better.


----------



## Cris

Here's practice from a couple days ago. Looks like a 5v5v5 scrimmage.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

That lob from Kobe to Dwight would have been sick! Lol


----------



## Cris

Someone want to change this to the Lakers Pre-Season Thread? 

If anyone is interested in seeing the Lakers Team Charter Plane this year: This Is It


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bad news.



> @KevinDing: Bad news for Lakers bench. Jordan Hill has herniated disk in his back. Will be re-evaluated in a week.


Looks like Sacre will most likely make the squad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dwight will make his debut on Sunday as per WOJ.


----------



## Basel

Can't wait.


----------

